# battle of hotness



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

1. post only one pic per reply
2. and only one reply at a time
3. No repeats of the same girl.
4. girls name must be posted
5. no nudity.

let the game begin...

*AMI AYUKAWA*

*Edited for nudity*


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my candidate...

Donna Dizon


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Catherine Bell, I win. If only her hair were longer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If you will do this, no SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE PICTURES please.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jaymee Ong.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Janet Reno.. sorry if it's too sexually suggestive


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Janet Reno.. sorry if it's too sexually suggestive
> :rasp:


 Jewlwez, i though u were a stand up guy, but then you post this pic of a girl sitting down.

*MILFFF!*


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Janet Reno.. sorry if it's too sexually suggestive
> :rasp:












Aww! JEWELZ is ruining your thread SLYLIE! j/k


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Janet Reno.. sorry if it's too sexually suggestive
> ...


 fortunatley, i dont get a tad bit upset when someone "derails" or "hijacks" my threads. Personally i think people who complain about their threads being derailed or hijacked need to relax. If everything stayed to topic and never went out of line we would have to change the name of the board to *piraNAZI fury*


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ayt! Lets continue posting your nominations for the hottest chicks.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

f*cking sh*t guys, Sly, are you blind? Even your fine sample photo even has a bare nipple in it. Way to show people how its done!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

sorry i had to drop Da Bomb so fast and kill this thread


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> sorry i had to drop Da Bomb so fast and kill this thread










its her hotness, WILLIAMBRADLEY!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> sorry i had to drop Da Bomb so fast and kill this thread


 agreed.. she has one of the best faces i have ever seen.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

God dammit, William Bradley is so beautiful. Never been to Rome but if roman women look like you I'm moving there.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

we need some bikini pix of WB


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BEHOLD, MY WIFE MILLA JOVOVICH:


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Peacock said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i had to drop Da Bomb so fast and kill this thread
> ...


 I wonder if thats really her???

I mean beautiful girls are a dime a dozen around where I live.

Especially blondes....

But i wonder


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I love Salma Hayek


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Here is my women,,,Oprah baby LMAO


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> BEHOLD, MY WIFE MILLA JOVOVICH:


You and I have almost the exact same taste.. i congrat you on your FINE choice of women.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Even though AJ seems to be getting a lil weird these days,,,

She still nice to look at......


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Even though AJ seems to be getting a lil weird these days,,,
> 
> Shes still nice to look at


 those are foam breasts.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

There fine enough for me,,,,,


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

Perfection









JOSIE MARAN


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > BEHOLD, MY WIFE MILLA JOVOVICH:
> ...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

If you think thats pretty....well....beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> If you think thats pretty....well....beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say


 your just upset cause the british lost in that movie.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Emily booth, i have posted her picture alot now, and i never get bored of doing so. She is perfection in every way, shes not only hot but her personality is amazing too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I love Salma Hayek












i love me some selma


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

hakeemtito said:


> Perfection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I love Salma Hayek
> ...


 Wow that second pic









Look at those hips....dang


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Still not really sure how 2 post pics...but LINDSAY LOHAN IS NUMBER 1!...(if sum1 would like they could post a pic of her on my behalf) =]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> Still not really sure how 2 post pics...but LINDSAY LOHAN IS NUMBER 1!...(if sum1 would like they could post a pic of her on my behalf) =]












Enjoy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cool ! Karen, it's about time you posted some pics of hot women


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> cool ! Karen, it's about time you posted some pics of hot women










I knew that would happen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > cool ! Karen, it's about time you posted some pics of hot women
> ...


 it was a compliment


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

<--identical to my sister in that pic..


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Akira lane

Edited because under new rules, pics are not to have nudity edited out, in such a way as you have done. Perhaps you can find a more suitable pic.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > cool ! Karen, it's about time you posted some pics of hot women
> ...


----------



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

I second Britney and Lindsay Lohan! Plus her:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

where my sistas at ?

Lil' Kim representing


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

whoa. pretty hot chicks.

i still think they need more face paint and air-brushing though.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> where my sistas at ?
> 
> Lil' Kim representing


 Looks like she was out finger painting and wiped her hands on her pants.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> where my sistas at ?
> 
> Lil' Kim representing


 She is nothing compared to Britney Spears..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > where my sistas at ?
> ...


 She did a good job at attempting Britney's 'do though.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> She did a good job at attempting Britney's 'do though.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

THANKS MS NATT!!!!!!!!!!! and wow lindsay is a work of art...on the other hand lil kim is juss blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....so all in favor of lindsay say I!


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

natalie


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

portman


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> She is nothing compared to Britney Spears..


Britney Spears wears underwear... booooring









I bet Lil' Kim doesn't even own any...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

shaft said:


> portman


 oh yeah


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Tiffany...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > She is nothing compared to Britney Spears..
> ...


 Or does she :rock:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I vote for aarons sister.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 My genius plan to get you to post a picture of Britney without underwear has worked to perfection


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Hahaha that was smooth reallllll smooth


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Brooke Burke


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes gets my vote: he gives good head.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes gets my vote: he gives good head.










and I'm sexy as a motha fukka


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 You got me


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> Elisha Cuthbert


 That was the otherone I was gonna post....she is by far the hottest blonde! However, I am a brunette guy.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> <--identical to my sister in that pic..


 you think you're sister's hot?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hakeemtito said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > <--identical to my sister in that pic..
> ...


 i think he did, post pics. I have already nominated her







.


----------

